# Mic echoing with a headset



## Modinstaller (Jan 24, 2018)

Hey. I've got a GA-78LMT-S2P motherboard with a S.O.G XPERT-H1 headset (it's USB, the mic is attached and retractable).

Any sound that comes through my headset echoes into my mic. It's exactly like if I had speakers.

Couldn't fix this problem in years, hoping somebody here may at least shed some light on its source. I will try the headset on another computer later on today, but in the meanwhile here's what I've tried and what I know :
- That headset's quality is pretty poor all around (I got it for 32€). Drivers suck balls, the headphones' coating is shedding off ... I regret buying off-brand. I've seen many people saying that a poor quality headset will have this kind of problem, due to the wiring of the cables inside, so this is a possibility, though I'd rather fix it if possible at all.
- It appears that only sounds that come off the left side echo into the mic (and it's attached to the left side). I noticed that when listening to my mic and running the little windows sound test that plays something left then right.
- No sound is echoed when the mic is muted.
- Sound still echoes at the same volume when blocking the microphone with some cloth. (so it's not sound leaking from the headphones)
- This kept happening throughout several windows installations (and several drivers installations).
- No Stereo Mix to disable, couldn't find anything to disable anywhere.
- Tried plugging it in the front of my case (it's usually back).

The last headset I had before this one also had this problem, except it actually appeared overnight. That btw was one of the reasons I got a new headset.

Does anyone have any idea what this could be coming from ? Any sure way to confirm that this is a hardware problem and not software ?

Thanks for reading. Have a good one !

PS : For anyone curious why I'm trying to fix this now after years, discord has an echo cancellation feature which made the issue rather trivial, but I started playing Overwatch and I don't want to annoy anyone with echo (especially since I'd rather be open mic than push to talk).

Edit : for reference here's the other post I made about this before giving up http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...king-up-sound-from-my-headphones-1147913.html


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2018)

Subbing because friends of mine have this issue on discord, and i'd love to know why the F it does it to them

my friends get this on USB and analog, mostly with razer headsets


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 24, 2018)

Make sure you dont have any sound options in playback or in mic properlies set incorrectly. Volume boost, or anything similar, verify "listen to mic" isnt enabled. Noise cancellation under sound settings/enhancements may help too, as iirc its intended to filter out background mic noise. Also seenif plugging headset in rear or front panel helps.








Modinstaller said:


> headset's quality is pretty poor all around (





Modinstaller said:


> Drivers suck balls, the headphones' coating is shedding off ... I regret buying off-brand. I've seen many people saying that a poor quality headset will have this kind of problem, due to the wiring of the cables inside,


none of this is good obv., hopefully dropping sensitivity,etc helps. GL


----------



## Modinstaller (Jan 24, 2018)

Tried front panel, it didn't work. Note that my drivers are so bad I have to reinstall them each time I plug the usb somewhere else.

Listen to mic isn't enabled. There was an "AGC" checkbox, which made my mic sound louder, like a boost - unticking it didn't do anything to the echo though (there was less echo I guess, but that's normal since the mic was quieter).

The Noise Suppression thing that you're showing me I think is something specific to your drivers. All I have is two silly "echo" and "magic voice" effects ... disabling all sound effects doesn't do anything, and I don't have any "Immediate Mode" checkbox. Sorry about the french UI - 



http://imgur.com/rxDmgss


Thanks for the help


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 24, 2018)

Modinstaller said:


> Tried front panel, it didn't work. Note that my drivers are so bad I have to reinstall them each time I plug the usb somewhere else.
> 
> Listen to mic isn't enabled. There was an "AGC" checkbox, which made my mic sound louder, like a boost - unticking it didn't do anything to the echo though (there was less echo I guess, but that's normal since the mic was quieter).
> 
> ...



do you have a splitter, or cable adapter ,etc? something between the headset & the PC?
As you described this as a continuing situation, sadly yuou might be stuck until you replace the headset with a proper one.

*maybe something like this depending on your current location.*

i got these for cheap a year or so back. My daughter uses them, and the work fine...they arent fancy, but they arent bad either. Id suggest doing your best to get a reliable set, and with them a reliable audio software. short of this, a sound card might help, possibly a USB type, i know of some external options that arent too expensive.

*i have one of these,* and they use a different sound chip other than what is native to windows, maybe that might help, but id just go with a new headset personally.

also, id like to suggest you *NOT *install audio drivers for the device, and let windows do its thing. maybe the poor driver is causing the problem.


----------



## qubit (Jan 24, 2018)

Modinstaller said:


> - It appears that only sounds that come off the left side echo into the mic (and it's attached to the left side). I noticed that when listening to my mic and running the little windows sound test that plays something left then right.


This nails it: there's nothing you can do other than replace it with a quality one.

The el-cheapo headset has the problem of sound conduction through the boom supporting the mic. A good one will have been designed to minimise this. You could try lowering the headphone volume a bit to alleviate it.


----------



## Modinstaller (Jan 24, 2018)

@qubit After testing more thoroughly, there is an echo for sound in the right channel, it's just much quieter. Tried playing 2 sounds in left and right channel several times and it was much easier to have an echo in the left channel (the 2 sounds had the same volume).

@jboydgolfer No cable adapter or anything like this. I'll try without any drivers installed and report, but I think I'd already done this before.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 24, 2018)

Modinstaller said:


> @qubit After testing more thoroughly, there is an echo for sound in the right channel, it's just much quieter. Tried playing 2 sounds in left and right channel several times and it was much easier to have an echo in the left channel (the 2 sounds had the same volume).
> 
> @jboydgolfer No cable adapter or anything like this. I'll try without any drivers installed and report, but I think I'd already done this before.



 Yeah I'm guessing you've tried just about everything. I noticed you mentioned youve been dealing with it for quite some time. Sadly I think you're going to need to purchase a better heads set.


----------



## qubit (Jan 24, 2018)

Modinstaller said:


> @qubit After testing more thoroughly, there is an echo for sound in the right channel, it's just much quieter. Tried playing 2 sounds in left and right channel several times and it was much easier to have an echo in the left channel (the 2 sounds had the same volume).


Yes, I'm not surprised, since there's still sound conduction through the headband, your head and even through the air (think of that tinny sound you hear from someone else's headphones). I've got a Turtle Beach headset which is very good, as a starting point for a decent branded headset.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't know if you use your headsets with multiple platforms, but being a parent ,having multiple kids, over the years I've learned to purchase headsets intelligently ,so I don't have to purchase one for each damn device.

In my experience the best ones to buy are those with 3.5 mm connectors, because they work for the PlayStation4, and XboxoneS ,as well as PC and mobile (sometimes requiring a splitter cable).

I have a pair of razor kraken pro which use 3.5 mm splitter adapter and my nephew Colby uses it for everything he has.  I purchased a Sennheiser gaming headset for my other nephew ,which also uses 3.5 splitter ,and he uses it for three different devices.  None of these cost over $60. Just a food for thought point


----------



## Modinstaller (Jan 25, 2018)

Alright. Tested without drivers : still does it. On another computer, still does it as well.

I'll look into getting a _quality_ headset and post back the results. Might be a while though as I'm budgeting for a new rig right now.
@Mussels your friends might have shit headsets like I do :/

Thanks for the help qubit and jboydgolfer, it's much appreciated


----------



## qubit (Jan 25, 2018)

Modinstaller said:


> Thanks for the help qubit and jboydgolfer, it's much appreciated


Anytime.


----------

